# What do you look for in a Snowboarding Jacket?



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I started looking for new stuff for next season and have really fallen for the 3CS Outerwear. I do believe style plays a large factor into my selection, but I was looking for stuff that I can take into the back country. So their high water resist / breathability played a large factor. But like yourself the little features are nice as well such as the powder skirt, pass holder, tech pockets, detachable hoods. Everyone wants something a little different I am sure and luckily there is endless amounts to choose from.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Powder skirt, wrist gaiter, pockets, headphone slip thru, inner mp3/cell phone pocket, waterproofness/breathability, vents & position of them, pass holder, fit & looks. I need a jacket that has it all, since it's the first place I'm going to stash things like an ipod, phone & goggles.I currently have a Billabong Jackson jacket & think it's the best jacket I've owned. It's just a shell, but it's easy enough to layer under on those rare days when it's needed. Before than I used my brothers Foursquare jacket (not sure which model). That jacket was sick too!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Tied for 1st is Waterproofing and breathability. I doubt I will ever go any lower then 20k on either. Ill likely stay with goretex or equal type fabric.

2nd: functional pockets/waterproof zippers

3nd: Doesnt have the "im a snowboarder so I have to have my clothing 5x bigger then my size" look.

4th proper venting.

Fact is I wont by a jacket without any of these features so they are all tied for first.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

things that are important to me:

- waterproof rating (I end up _in_ the snow a lot, so it's important)
- wrist gators are nice but not critical
- good neck seal
- I've had sleeve pockets, didn't use them.
- length and adequately roomy so I can wear armour under it.
- removable hood.
- Lots of pockets, that seal well.
- A zipper that doesn't stick (my biggest complaint with my Special Blend)
- A zipper that unzips from either end (more important for males)


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I look for comfort and fit... I hate stiff jackets. Something light but warm in layers and the right pockets as mentioned above. Your right about DC they have nice stuff, sessions and analog too.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

> Tied for 1st is Waterproofing and breathability. I doubt I will ever go any lower then 20k on either. Ill likely stay with goretex or equal type fabric.





> things that are important to me:
> 
> - waterproof rating (I end up in the snow a lot, so it's important)


I sometimes wonder, does it make such a big difference? I have a 5k jacket and a 10k jacket, and I've never had either one soak through. Admittedly though, I don't spend a lot of time buried in snow for better or worse.



> - A zipper that unzips from either end (more important for males


Hahaha xD I think for the same reason, girls don't buy snowboarding pants with suspenders.


----------



## SHaGMaSTA (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, first post.
I am in the middle of buying a jacket right now and I have to be honest I have used nothing but Burton over the seasons. Like everyone else I look for breathability/waterproof first. And you wont get better than a jacket with Gore Tex imo. Everything else after that is looks (I love Burton looks and design hence why I favor them) and pockets etc. Also tapered is also a must.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cocolulu said:


> I sometimes wonder, does it make such a big difference? I have a 5k jacket and a 10k jacket, and I've never had either one soak through. Admittedly though, I don't spend a lot of time buried in snow for better or worse.


With my first jacket, I didn't know how to care for it so I washed it too many times and didn't re-nikwax it. Over time the waterproofing got poorer and poorer, and believe me I noticed. My current jacket (Special Blend) is goretex which as shagmasta points out is unbeatable. I just don't get wet with that sumbitch.



SHaGMaSTA said:


> And you wont get better than a jacket with Gore Tex imo. Everything else after that is looks


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

cocolulu said:


> I sometimes wonder, does it make such a big difference? I have a 5k jacket and a 10k jacket.


It makes a huge difference... especially the breathability. SOme days the waterproof may come in more handy then others, but the ability for a jacket to breath is critical.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Things I look for in jackets.

1. Volcom

2. Goretex

3. Breathability/Vents

4. Stash/pass/mp3 pockets


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> It makes a huge difference... especially the breathability. SOme days the waterproof may come in more handy then others, but the ability for a jacket to breath is critical.


Yeah, I think maybe breathability is even more important than waterproofing. Although.......... again maybe guys need it more than girls :laugh:


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

1st criteria is style (usually Varsity-style jackets), 2nd is waterproof rating. Anything else is just extras that doesn't really matter.

If you're a rider that only rides on bluebird days, then you can get away with a 5k jacket, maybe even a hoodie. But if you're anything like me, riding everyday in the rain, snow, fog, wind or any other combination of shitty weather, you'll quickly find that even a 20K will soak through after 4 rides up the lift. Really depends on the conditions you ride in.

From my experience, DC outerwear sucks balls quality wise. I've used my DC pants ~5 times and some of the stitches are coming apart already, whereas my Special Blends are still pulling strong 2 seasons in.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Things I look for in jackets.
> 
> 1. Volcom
> 
> ...


My list:

1. Goretex 3L Proshell - this seems to mean either burton AK or arcterx

2. Velcro at wrists so I can lock the sleeves over my gloves

3. Vents and waist gaiter 

4. Zip to pant interface 

1-3 must have, #4 nice to have

On the 5k vs 10K vs higher ratings/goretex my wife bought a pair of 10K pants this fall to replace a pair of nearly worn out goretex pants (cheap and she liked the style). No problem if temps well below zero but all it took was a couple days of warmer riding in wet snow and she was through with the 10K pants and went back and replaced the goretex pants; the difference was like night and day

lamps


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> Yeah, I think maybe breathability is even more important than waterproofing. Although.......... again maybe guys need it more than girls :laugh:


Makes a difference geographically very much. In Utah and CO we don't need much waterproofing as it tends to be very dry here. On the coasts however most people will benefit from much higher waterproof ratings.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Makes a difference geographically very much. In Utah and CO we don't need much waterproofing as it tends to be very dry here. On the coasts however most people will benefit from much higher waterproof ratings.


I only noticed it when it was raining.. 10k soaked after 30 minutes.. 20k.. what rain :dunno: keep riding


----------

